# Apache ReverseProxy leitet zu Apaches default seite anstatt definiertem ziel



## Dmulec (5. Nov. 2008)

Ich habe mit mod_proxy definiert das http://www.test.at auf http://www.test2.com leiten soll. Leider klappt dies nicht, und so leitet der Apache proxy auf die Default seite des Apache webservers.

OS ist Debian Etch btw.

Ich bin planlos, ich finde auch via google nichts zu diesem Problem.



> *Proxy.conf*
> 
> ProxyRequests Off
> <Proxy *>
> ...





> *Test.at*
> 
> <VirtualHost *>
> <Proxy *>
> ...


Vielen Dank für jede hilfe.


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2008)

Vermutlich wird der ganze vhost nicht verwendet. Gib bitte mal die IP anstatt des * in der VirtualHost Direktive an. Überprüfe außerdem nochmal, ob mod_proxy wirklich geladen ist.


----------

